# MMA fighter Nick Catone's son died suddenly this is what he had to say...



## Preacher (Jun 28, 2017)

The more I think about the final results of my sons autopsy report the more pissed off I get. No parent wants to think about it and go through it but we had to for my 3 year old daughter. Then to find out there was no answer "no medical reason" after going through with that is heart wrenching. Your telling me with all the technology today they can't find out why my son unexpectedly passed away. They can find out how people died 3,000 years ago but they can't find out how a little boy did today. Made all his well visits, was growing, had a bigger appetite then my 3 year old daughter did, perfectly healthy 20 month old boy. Healthy heart, lungs, brain, everything about him came back healthy and normal. How does he just pass away. Cause of Death - "Sudden Unexplained Death" , Manner of Death- "Natural" it says on the report. How the f... is that natural. My wife knew right away what it was and that we wouldn't find any answers. There is nothing like a mothers Instinct. She's not your normal mom, she's also a cardiac nurse of 11 years and certified health coach. Always on top of our kids making sure they were eating right and doing all right things. Kids never had to go to daycare because she went partime when the kids were born. So we were with our kids around the clock. She would know if something was wrong. I'm with my kids a lot I would notice if something wasn't right, there was nothing wrong with him. He would get your average cold or a fever once in awhile but to me always seemed like it was after one of his shots and I always said that to my wife. Every time he gets a shot within next few days he's sick. On April 25th my son got his dtap shot, I remember he had a rash for a day or so after, had a little cold and runny nose on and off, Sunday May 7th had a fever wasn't himself most the day. Monday May 8th woke up fine with no fever back to himself for the next 4 days happy, playing, eating running around with his sister then Friday May 12th my son just doesn't wake up. Doesn't make sense. I started researching and the more people I spoke to hearing about stories of kids having seizures after shots and diagnosed with austism after shots and kids unexpectedly passing away is horrifying. The preservatives and crap they pump into our kids today is bullshit. I didn't realize all this until I starting reading up on it. If you never researched about vaccines I suggest you do. I wish I knew what I do today and my son would never have gotten any. All about money in this fucked up world we live in. We're going to keep fighting and do everything we can to get answers. Manner of Death - "Natural" does not do it for me.


Nick Catone

For anyone that wants to read it. Its terribly sad a parent has to learn the truth about vaccines this way....RIP Nicholas Catone.


----------



## RodISHI (Jun 28, 2017)




----------

